# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Τοποθέτηση αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας σε ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα

## kx5

Έχω σχεδιάσει ένα απλό ψηφιακό αυτοματισμό για τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα, ώστε τώρα με τη συννεφιά να ενεργοποιείται η ηλεκτρική του αντίσταση με χρονοπρόγραμμα (π.χ. λίγο πριν επιστρέψω από τη δουλειά) σε περίπτωση που το νερό δεν είναι αρκετά ζεστό. 
Όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε ποιο σημείο πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας (DS1820 ή ότι βολέψει). Κολλητά στο σωλήνα του ζεστού δε θα έχει πραγματικές ενδείξεις αν δεν υπάρξει ροή νερού. Μαζί με το θερμοστάτη δε χωράει και δεν έχω σκοπό να καταργήσω το θερμοστάτη για λόγους ασφαλείας. 
Τέλος δοκίμασα το εξής: Έκανα μια μικρή τρύπα στη μόνωση του βαρελιού και τοποθέτησα το DS1820 πάνω στο εσωτερικό δοχείο. Αλλά οι θερμοκρασία που διάβασε ήταν αρκετά μικρότερη από τη πραγματική και ίσως να επηρεάζεται από τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος. 

Για την επικοινωνία του αισθητήριου με τη μονάδα ελέγχου που θα βρίσκεται δίπλα στον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα, επειδή δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για έξτρα ζεύγος καλωδίων, έχω σκεφτεί να χρησιμοποιήσω το πρωτόκολλο X-10. Όταν ο αυτοματισμός θα πρέπει να πάρει τη πρώτη μέτρηση, θα ενεργοποιεί για ένα-δύο δευτερόλεπτα τη παροχή του ηλιακού, ώστε να δίνει τροφοδοσία στο αισθητήριο και το πομπό του.

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η τοποθέτηση του αισθητήρα και δε ξέρω πως να προχωρήσω.

----------


## vasilllis

Δυστηχως για απολυτη θερμοκρασια πρεπει να μπεις μεσα στιν θερμοσιφωνα.
Ειτε να κολησεις επανω του μια μουφα ειτε αν υπαρχει μουφα για ανοδιο να το βαλεις εκει.παντως οι υδραυλικοι βαζουν ενα επαφης μεσα απο την μονωση και ξερουν οτι εχουν διαφορα 10-20βαθμων.εναλακτικα αυτο που θα σου προτεινα εγω ειναι να δουλεψεις με  τον θερμοστατη της αντιστασης (η ακομα καλυτερα με αισθητηριο στην θεση του-κυαθιο-) μονο χωρις δευτερο μετρητη.

Γιατι να τα κανεις ολα αυτα;ενα ρελε με χρονικο να ενεργοποιειται την ωρα που θες.ειναι ζεστο το νερο;οκ.δεν ειναι ;θα αναβει.

----------


## SV1JRT

Φίλε μου, ο ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας εχει ΗΔΗ θερμοστάτη, όπως ΟΛΟΙ οι θερμοσίφωνες.
 Αν το νερό μέσα στο καζάνι είναι αρκετά ζεστό, ο θερμοστάτης ΔΕΝ δίνει ρευμα στην αντίσταση, οπότε είσαι καλυμένος.
 Αν το νερό είναι κρύο, θα το ζεστάνει η αντίσταση με ρευμα. Αν είναι ζεστο, ΔΕΝ θα κάψει ρευμα.
 Το μόνο που θές, είναι ένας χρονοδιακόπτης, που να ανάβει το θερμοσύφωνο την ώρα που θές.

----------


## kx5

> Φίλε μου, ο ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας εχει ΗΔΗ θερμοστάτη, όπως ΟΛΟΙ οι θερμοσίφωνες.
>  Αν το νερό μέσα στο καζάνι είναι αρκετά ζεστό, ο θερμοστάτης ΔΕΝ δίνει ρευμα στην αντίσταση, οπότε είσαι καλυμένος.
>  Αν το νερό είναι κρύο, θα το ζεστάνει η αντίσταση με ρευμα. Αν είναι ζεστο, ΔΕΝ θα κάψει ρευμα.
>  Το μόνο που θές, είναι ένας χρονοδιακόπτης, που να ανάβει το θερμοσύφωνο την ώρα που θές.



Βασικά δε μπορώ να βασιστώ στον ήδη υπάρχον θερμοστάτη. Θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω κάτι ανάλογο με τη κατασκευή του Βαγγέλη  αλλά για να φτάσει στο σημείο να σβήσει την αντίσταση ο θερμοστάτης, θα  πρέπει να ανεβάσει πολύ τη θερμοκρασία σε όλο το δοχείο. 
Κάτι  τέτοιο δε μου προσφέρει οικονομία για την περίπτωση που θέλω απλά να  κάνω ένα μπάνιο. Και λόγω του ότι το βαρέλι (160 λίτρων) βρίσκεται  εκτεθειμένο στη παγωνιά, το υπόλοιπο ζεστό νερό θα παγώνει σε 2-3 ώρες.





> Δυστηχως για απολυτη θερμοκρασια πρεπει να μπεις μεσα στιν θερμοσιφωνα.
> Ειτε να κολησεις επανω του μια μουφα ειτε αν υπαρχει μουφα για ανοδιο να  το βαλεις εκει.παντως οι υδραυλικοι βαζουν ενα επαφης μεσα απο την  μονωση και ξερουν οτι εχουν διαφορα 10-20βαθμων.εναλακτικα αυτο που θα  σου προτεινα εγω ειναι να δουλεψεις με  τον θερμοστατη της αντιστασης (η  ακομα καλυτερα με αισθητηριο στην θεση του-κυαθιο-) μονο χωρις δευτερο  μετρητη.



Μια μούφα για περνάει ένα θερμοζεύγος μέσα στο βαρέλι ήταν η πρώτη μου ιδέα. Απλά η υλοποίηση με προβληματίζει (διαρροή νερού, να μη βρίσκει το καλώδιο πάνω στην ηλεκτρική αντίσταση).

Περί χρήσης του θερμοστάτη: είναι μια καλή ιδέα και θα το δοκιμάσω. Βασικά πρέπει να τον ανοίξω και να δω τι υλοποίηση έχει μέσα σαν κύκλωμα (αν είναι ηλεκτρονικός) και αν μπορώ να πάρω μετρήσεις χωρίς να επηρεάσω τη λειτουργία του. Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, δε θέλω αν τον καταργήσω για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## vasilllis

Πηγαινε και παρε μια αντισταση ιδια με την δικια σου. 95% θα εχει χωρο να βαλεις κυαθιο για να μετρας. Την περνας και εισαι οκ.εχε υποψη σου τι μετρησεις θα κανεις οταν αναβει η αντισταση.

----------


## lepouras

ρίξε και μια ματιά στην αντίθετη μεριά από την αντίσταση στον κάδο συνήθως έχουν έτυμη υποδοχή να δεχτούν θερμοστοιχείο

----------


## ipso

Στον δικό μου κατάργησα τον θερμοστάτη, δεν βρήκα άλλη λύση, στην ουσία κατάργησα τον μηχανικό και έβαλα ψηφιακό.

----------


## kx5

> Στον δικό μου κατάργησα τον θερμοστάτη, δεν βρήκα άλλη λύση, στην ουσία κατάργησα τον μηχανικό και έβαλα ψηφιακό.



Από ότι φαίνεται είναι η μόνη λύση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο σημείο.

----------


## xristosira

η λυση ειναι να βαλεις ταφ και να βαλεις εβαπτισμενο θερμοστατη στην παροχη ζεστου

----------


## xsterg

αυτο που λεει ο φιλος xristosira το εχω κανει εγω στους δικους μου ηλιακους αλλα για αλλλο λογο. θελω να βλεπω την θερμοκρασια του νερου στο καζανι και να αποφασιζω αν αξιζει να αναψω λιγο την ενσωματωμενη αντισταση η να γυρισω την τριοδη βανα και να χρησιμοποιησω τον ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα. γινεται ευκολα με εναν αισθητηρα, ενα ταυ και μια μουφα. τον αισθητηρα τον βρηκα απο το εβαυ

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ενδιαφέρον το θέμα
Μια πρόχειρη λύση είναι αυτή που πρότεινε ο Σωτήρης 
Χαμήλωσε τον θερμοστάτη στους 40ο  
Μόνιμα ο διακόπτης ανοικτός
Και θα έχεις αυτήν την θερμοκρασία πάντα είτε έχει Ήλιο είτε όχι με σχετική οικονομία.
Το θέμα είναι όταν χρειαστείς νερό για περισσότερα άτομα ……
Θα επανέλθω

----------

